# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам таблетки от малярии Yashirone (маларон)

## suffer45

﻿Продам таблетки от малярии Yashirone (маларон).
Срок годности: до 09/2016
Производитель: Yashica Pharnaceuticals (P) LTD (India)
Инструкция по применению прилагается.
В наличии 21 пластинка.
Пластинка 12 таблеток - 15$ (оплата возможна в грн по текущему курсу)
Телефон сообщу в личном сообщении.

----------

